# klein cable cutter, junk



## davidsunnz (Sep 8, 2013)

2 month ago I bought klein cable cutter J 63050, just used a few times, got a little chip on the blade, I complained about it, they replaced it for me for free.
then last week I used it cutter 25mm2 copper wire, the blade got a few chips.
I complained again, they promise to replace again, also klein USA want a sample of the wire that I cut, I sent a sample to them.

it's a normal copper wire that is popularly used in new zealand, 25mm2, just little solid.
my foreman used his cutter ( "hero", a Japanese brand, very cheap) to cut the same wire, nothing happened.

anyone can give me some ideas?


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a pair of them and they also chipped real fast. For now the only thing I use them for is to ring the insulation of larger conductors.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the 63060 cutters and they have worked fine the last 5 years. I just don't beat them by cutting quickly.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

I've had those for about 10 years, the blades still look pretty good. A little deformed, but not chipped.

They say that they are for wire up to 2/0. I find it hard to cut wire that thick and break out the ratcheting cutters to cut 1/0 or thicker.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

DIYer4Life said:


> I've had those for about 10 years, the blades still look pretty good. A little deformed, but not chipped. They say that they are for wire up to 2/0. I find it hard to cut wire that thick and break out the ratcheting cutters to cut 1/0 or thicker.


That because Klein used to be a good product.

These days their new stuff is crap


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

I have these and I like them a lot.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I have greenlee loppers. Same pair for 5 years now


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a pair of Klein loppers. Dumped them for Channellock loppers. I've used the Kleins for up to #1 and they chipped. Switched to Channellock and no problems so far.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Stop cutting all thread with them


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> I have greenlee loppers. Same pair for 5 years now


Is "loppers" an Iowa word? I use the same vocabulary. Makes me giggle to see it in writing, however.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> Is "loppers" an Iowa word? I use the same vocabulary. Makes me giggle to see it in writing, however.


Haha I don't know I just always called em that. Makes sense to me


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> Is "loppers" an Iowa word? I use the same vocabulary. Makes me giggle to see it in writing, however.


Loppers are for pruning trees and bushes!


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

I call ratchet cutters loppers and cable cutters oght cutters, however its spelled


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

347sparky said:


> Loppers are for pruning trees and bushes!


NO! Pruners makes more sense, obviously.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

It goes strippers, kleins, loppers, big cutters, saw, f**k it. In that order


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> NO! Pruners makes more sense, obviously.


It would, but that's not how it is.


----------



## DIYer4Life (Nov 11, 2013)

Bunny wackers.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the Milwaukee m 12 cable cutter.

That thing kicks ass


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I have the Milwaukee m 12 cable cutter.
> 
> That thing kicks ass


Until an apprentice go cut a triplex with it!
It happened once with my ex ratchet cuter, guy don't ask pemission, take my tool and ruined it!:furious: I made him pay me a brand new pair.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> Is "loppers" an Iowa word? I use the same vocabulary. Makes me giggle to see it in writing, however.


I'm from south jersey and we call the full size cable cutters loppers. The smaller plier size cable cutters we call mini loppers.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

We call the big manual pairs loppers as well.

I normally use these

Benner Nawman UP-B41









Originally designed for telco cable cutting - they work very well on anything without steel...especially aluminum clad MC cable


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bad alloy / improper hardening.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm guilty of cutting hard drawn with my mini cutters and doing that to the blades.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

madrone48 said:


> Bad alloy / improper hardening.


It says right on them not to cut steel


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

stuff happens man.... like my greenlee 1927A stripper, after a few cuts, same **** (just AWG 8-22 wires) done in 18 days.

The best part is the sales rep told me 1927A is one of the best selling one, but only a few customers complain about that, and I am like..... ok......


----------



## mikethebike67 (Oct 7, 2007)

I had the same problem with the Klein cutters. I bought the Channelock ones and have had them for years with no problems.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

I chipped a brand new pair of the klein cable cutters right out of the package on some southwire mc lite 12/2. I **** you not.


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

my kleins chipped to


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought a pair about 3 years ago and they where junk as well. My linemans cut just as good on the smaller stuff and ratchet cutters come out for the bigger stuff. Mine chipped too used them for a week and left them in the toolbox at home.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine have been working great. In fact I cleared a small section of alder saplings just yesterday morning without the slightest problem. :thumbsup:


----------

